# Wyoming attempting public land theft



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.publicnewsservice.org/20...-reclassify-federal-lands-in-wyoming/a49237-1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Old news.

I wouldn't call it "theft" at this point. It's a land swap; Fed and State. We been doing it for a long time here, but not to this magnitude; 700,000 acres.

.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's big. 

Some of these work out really well to consolidate FS, and BLM lands, but I'm not familiar with this one.

Edit: I lied, I am familiar with part of this as it applies to the Red Desert at least(A friend is working on it). 

Think Bishop's Grand bargain, but where someone has written and released actual proposals, unlike Bishop.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Yeah, that's big.
> 
> Some of these work out really well to consolidate FS, and BLM lands, but I'm not familiar with this one.


They've been working on these swaps since the 2012 elections when the "New" party won some seats in Cheyenne. Then mid-term, 2014, they won a lot more seats in the Legislature. These, these, uh...."our representatives", talked about succeeding and taking the FS and BLM lands away from the Feds. But that would take enormous amount of money for the state to pull off. So OK....then the Tea Party pushed new laws and raised taxes, planning, preparing, for the takeover. Then Constitutional law muddied up the whole thing so we're gonna try the land swap route.

We done plenty of Fed to private land swaps in the past too and they've worked out OK; small compared to this proposal.

A lot of times the swaps work out OK. This is big though and I haven't studied the list of lands involved yet. We''ll sit down and talk about it, then the Court will have it. It's all about hydrocarbons, nothing new here.

One thing we have going for us in Wyoming: we don't have many of these "bitch and whine" internet forums to screw the whole thing up.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like they are trying to follow utahs example of selling off public lands to oil and gas. 

She doesn't want large lands swaps. That would attract way to much attention.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm hoping *GaryFish* will chime in. He's "the man" on these things here.

.

.


----------

